# Bad Grandpa trailer(funny)



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Was at the cinema tonight to see Filth. One of the trailers was for Bad Grandpa.

Just watch the trailer, especially the last sketch. The cinema was killing themselves at the last bit.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Seen this on YouTube about a month ago, what a laugh. 

Couldn't get the "your my cherry pie" song out my head for days. :lol:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

did i miss the funny bit????


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, Jackass meets Bad Santa meets Grandpa.....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol:, how the kid can keep a straight face.....:lol: :lol:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Cant wait to see it! :lol::lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks awesome :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The padgent scene just reminds me of Little miss sunshine...:lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Caught that preview in the theater and just like you said when that last scene hit, the audience went crazy. I can't even remember what movie we saw that day but it had a hard time following that preview.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

petemattw said:


> did i miss the funny bit????


I missed it too


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

petemattw said:


> did i miss the funny bit????


maybe you have to be a bit demented but it is the part where the boy comes out at the beauty pageant dressed as a girl and then turns it into a strip show.

It was unexpected even for the type of movie it is and made even funnier by the looks of shock on the people's faces in the audience who parade their very young daughters around on stage dressed like hookers all the time.


----------

